# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Европа – Беларусь – Россия - Азия.

## Valentin

Интернациональная пада-ятра, которая прошла по дорогам Европы – Беларуси – России и Азии. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqnEyfVvv5w

----------

